# Master & Commander Fortsetzung: Russell Crowe schürt Hoffnung



## TLaw555 (28. November 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Master & Commander Fortsetzung: Russell Crowe schürt Hoffnung* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Master & Commander Fortsetzung: Russell Crowe schürt Hoffnung*


----------



## Svatlas (28. November 2017)

Ich fand den Film super !


----------



## NOT-Meludan (28. November 2017)

Ja, war ein sehr guter Film, sehr beeindruckend gemacht und hat die Verhältnisse damals recht akkurat gezeigt. Natürlich mit ein paar für Hollywood typischen Übertreibungen/Dramaturgien, aber trotzdem ein sehr guter Film.
Ein Teil 2 wäre wirklich nicht schlecht in meinen Augen.


----------



## Headbanger79 (28. November 2017)

Landet bei mir mind. einmal im Jahr im Player, finde den Film auch super  Auf eine Fortsetzung würd ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## DerGepard (28. November 2017)

Eine Fortsetzung wäre super! Mit einer der besten Filme


----------



## Batze (28. November 2017)

Ich fand ihn durchschnittlich und eher langweilig.


----------



## riesenwiesel (28. November 2017)

"Langeweile auf See 2"


----------



## Loosa (28. November 2017)

Wegen des Films hatte ich mir danach mindestens ein dutzend der Bücher reingezogen. Lesenswert. 
Eine Fortsetzung fände ich super. Aber sie griffen das Material  aus  verschiedenen Büchern der Serie, auch relativ weit hinten in der Geschichte. Da frag ich mich wie sie das fortsetzen wollen.


----------



## Free23 (29. November 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Ich fand ihn durchschnittlich und eher langweilig.



Was? Welche Filme findest du denn gut? Hast du einen besonderen Filmgeschmack?
Ich kenne keinen in meinem Umfeld der diesen Film durchschnittlich findet! Langweilig kann ich schon eher verstehen. Aber durchschnittlich?! o.o
Natürlich ist das kein Kunstfilm.


----------

